# Trailer for New Movie "Unstoppable"



## cnengineer (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like lots of action
Unstoppable - Official Movie Trailer Starring Denzel Washington
From Tim Organ
This is the link for the trailer for the movie company which rented and repainted a number of CP 9700s to "star" in the
film.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3bkMiThVc0
Bruce


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! Now that's a movie I'll have to see!


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

If you join the Yahoo group {unofficialavrswp} you can get some of the background of how the rolingstock was painted/camo'd for the movie. Some of it was shot in this area. 






And if you go here   http://www.kohlin.com/CSX8888/x-play-by-play.htm   you can get the story behind the story.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun - though a bit contrived.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The filming was talked about alot on the local (western NY) railfan forums while it was going on: 

http://www.railroad.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=128&t=64890 

im sure railfans will need to "suspend disbelief" a lot!  
(just because we will know "trains dont work that way") 
but thats ok.. 
looks like an action-packed movie! 

Scot


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think this is remake #7. But it still is a good idea. 

It's got trains in it so it must still be a good idea 

This would be a fantastic move if made in 3D and I MAX. 

I plan on going to see it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, after a 20+ year run, the film Runaway Train just might loose the title of worst train movie ever?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 08 Aug 2010 01:14 PM 
Wow, after a 20+ year run, the film Runaway Train just might loose the title of worst train movie ever? 



At least this one looks like it'll have plenty of spectacular crashes. Runaway Train was 90+minutes building up to a big crash, and just when it was finally going to crash, they fade to black and the movie ends. What a rip off!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah, this one looks "acceptable!" Now, "_Atomic Train_" was about the stupidest train movie I can think of!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Under Siege 2 was decent and reasonably plausible.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it was cool seeing the local W Ny & NW Pa area so I MIGHT have to see this movie... 


Chas


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

I am sooo gonna see this movie!


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the move was shot in Bellaire, Ohio using the B&O bridge across the Ohio River. 
The Helicopters drove us crazy for more than a week flying low all over the place. 

They even set the ties afire for there effects. 

Here is the page I put together on the bridge. 

http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/bridge/bellaire.htm 

It was the first bridge built to the "West" finished in 1870. Before that all freight and passengers were ferried across the Ohio by barge to continue on Westward.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link Yogi. Was very interesting


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 08 Aug 2010 01:23 PM 
Nah, this one looks "acceptable!" Now, "_Atomic Train_" was about the stupidest train movie I can think of!!


I'll second that about Atomic Train, beyond stupid. and I'm sorry Dwight but Under Sludge 2 was truely awful. I'll go see this one definetly, Densel doesnt pick bad scripts, so it should be a fun popcorn movie if nothing else.


----------

